# [Lesson] Seven String Sweep Arpeggios Part II: Sweep Etude in E



## Drew (Jan 20, 2006)

<div align="center">
<span style="color:red;font-weight:bold;">Seven String Sweep Arpeggios Part II: Sweep Etude in E</span> 
</div>
Ok, so now you know a bunch of sweep arpeggio shapes that use all seven strings. You could just practice each of them over and over again, and in fact at first you probably should do this, but after a while, this gets pretty boring. So, what I like to do is to try to stick a bunch of sweep patterns together in such a way as to both provide some new fingering challanges and sound musically pleasing.

To get you started, here's an etude (a short peice written as a technical drill) I came up with that uses a lot of the seven string arpeggio patterns in the previous lesson coupled with a couple hybrid patterns and some other stuff tossed in to round it out. As far as etudes go, it's hardly brilliant but it gets the job done. Take a crack at it (hint: you can download the Powertab file of this below, and if you want to print this out, it might actually be easier to print that, as it's in a "lesson" format, so there's some headers that you don't see here). 


<div align="center">
<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Sweep Etude in E</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude01.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude02.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude03.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude04.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude05.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude06.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude07.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude08.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude09.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude10.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude11.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude12.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude13.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude14.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude15.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude16.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude17.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude18.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude19.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude20.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude21.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude22.jpg"</img>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/etude23.jpg"</img>

<span style="color:white;font-weight:bold;"><a href="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/sweep_etude.ptb">Download the PowerTab file here.</span></a>

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Performance Notes</span> 
</div>
Really, there's not too much to say here... This is essentially just a string of arpeggios in E minor, with the major V chord (B major) thrown in here and there for a bit of neoclassical-approved harmonic minor coloration/tension-and-resolution, with the exception of the ending, where we modulate into E major (a tip o' the proverbial hat to Paganini's infamous 5th Caprice, which features a similar major-key restatement of a minor theme at the end) The taps in the middle section can get a bit tricky (especially on an older non-AANJ Universe, where you just don't have the sustain on the top four frets, which makes that 24th fret tap tricky to execute cleanly), however while the string skips in the second section of that look a bit abrupt, they're easier to execute than they look. Aside from that, it's pretty straightforward, really just a question of keeping a steady sweeping motion with your pick and dampening any exterraneous string noise. Sweeping isn't an easy technique, but once you get comfortable including the lowest string in these patterns, this should come pretty quickly.

As a practice suggestion, try downloading the powertab and playing along with it. If 120bpm is a little too fast at first, simply drop the tempo to something comfortable - say, 60 or 80 - and gradually work it up to (and beyond - 120 bpm is merely the Powertab system default) speed. Aside from being a good way to exchange musical ideas, Powertab makes a great practice tool. 

Have fun with this one!


----------



## sixpounder (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow, can`t wait to try that out.


----------



## Adam (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Drew, this really helped me out, it's so hard to find 7 string sweeps that make such a beautiful melody


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks a lot, i really have to practise


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2006)

It's pretty simple, really - they're just diatonic minor chord changes, really, with the occasional V7 (or diminished substitution) thrown in here and there, and a major key variation at the end. 

Glad you enjoy it, though.


----------



## sixpounder (Jun 16, 2006)

Damn, i need an intonation adjustment, eh eh.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 11, 2006)

cool, thanks I need some 7 string arp sequences to run through.


----------



## Kotex (Sep 11, 2006)

When you have two notes on one string are you supose to hammer on the second one?

Like in the first box, it goes: 5---8 So you would hit 5 and hammer on 8 wouldn't you?


----------



## Kotex (Sep 15, 2006)

Nobody? *sniff sniff* :'(
Otay, guess I'll go fuck around with it.


----------



## Drew (Nov 2, 2006)

Kotex, just seeing this now - personally, I hammer. Some guys prefer to alternate pick, though, and as it looks more cluttered if you notate it that way I just left picking/hammering indications off so you could do whatever you wanted.


----------



## Kotex (Nov 10, 2006)

K, cool thanks.


----------



## Filip S (Aug 9, 2008)

For craps sake i only have 22 frets! grr... >:c
what can i change the 24 fret taps to without making it sound crap?

P.S. sorry to be so negative, thanks s lot for the sweeps they are great


----------



## Joe Neal (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, i would just like to say this is pretty cool. I just fineshed learning Paginini's caprice 16 and right after words i found this....thx. Iv actually yet to see an example of a good sweeping exercise for 7-string on the internet.....that is, until now.


----------



## friday11 (Oct 19, 2008)

i have try it...but i cannot play it that fast! so it sounds pretty boring! But I will try it again and again! =) Cause this is killer riff!!! awesome!!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 9, 2008)

Again, nice wee piece, Drew, Thanks a lot!



Filip S said:


> For craps sake i only have 22 frets! grr... >:c
> what can i change the 24 fret taps to without making it sound crap?
> 
> P.S. sorry to be so negative, thanks s lot for the sweeps they are great



since you're going from the two ends of the fretboard, just pluck A high e string 5th fret natural harmonic 

hope this helps.


----------



## 777 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have no idea ow to finger this.... has anyone recorded a video?


----------



## Ferd (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## wtfisthis (Feb 15, 2010)

When you have two notes that are on the same fret but on different strings next to each other, are you supposed to use different fingers for them or do some weird bar thing or wat ._.


----------



## wariomt (Mar 3, 2010)

I really need to practice more


----------



## chucknorrishred (Apr 12, 2010)

nice tab


----------



## JonesTown (Apr 13, 2010)

THanks dude.
Can't wait to give my fingers a good excercise


----------



## Colton165 (Apr 18, 2010)

I suck SO BADLY at pinky rolling. Well ring finger rolling too. I'm just used to index or middle finger rolls. I suck. /wrists


----------



## MadMach (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the nice post


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 5, 2010)

Spammers!


----------



## metalmania408 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome, etudes are always nice to practice with instead of random arps with no musicality


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty simple? ..Some parts certainly give me trouble!  

Awesome post. Thanks a lot for this!


----------



## D_Rogers (Feb 7, 2012)

How does anyone view these lessons? All that appears are codes for the pictures. I really want to look at these lessons  Please reply if anyone knows how to fix this.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Feb 8, 2012)

they're 6 year-old links lol. 

Here's a link to the powertab of teh etude.

http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/sweep etude/sweep_etude.ptb


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 1, 2012)

can the img links be fixed?


----------



## malice (Aug 25, 2012)

Fixed images and power tab link below:


----------



## malice (Aug 25, 2012)

Apparently I can only add 20 images per post. Here are the remaining three and the Power tab link:















Download the Power Tab file


----------

